# ohio river BASS catching tips ??? got any



## shotie3 (May 26, 2007)

\
looking for tips, ohio river area of higgensport, I fish all of central ohio lakes trade information ???


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

after reading about the surveys on black bass done by dnr on the ohio, try another river, theres just not much in the way of bass in the river. i catch them on accident pretty often, usually on the riprap below dams (any riprap holds them) and certain river and creek mouths, they usually dont look like much but somtimes they get a long shallow point going across the mouth that for some reason holds largemouth. just move alot on the river and find fish, if you can get 3-4 barely keepers your doing well on the ohio
tubes and cranks on the riprap
spinerbaits(small) for search baits
jig n pig at every snag that looks decent


----------



## BANDIT (Apr 22, 2004)

Shotie3,

The bass are there maybe not as plentiful as other places but they are there. Fished a tournament out of Eagle Creek last weekend with USA Bassin. 12 lbs. won it with about 5 of 32 teams catching a 5 fish limit.

The bass still seem to be in the creeks spawning or post spawn and not really located on the main river yet. There are several good creeks in that area, Eagle Creek, Straight Creek and White Oak just to name a few. In a few weeks the bite on the river will pick up and early morning topwater (white buzzbait my preference) will really be good. Look for an area with good rock bank and parallel cast it with a crank until you found out the depth they're located in. 

The big thing about fishing the river is remember that the highest percentage of fish will be in the shallow water even during the height of the day. Spinnerbaits and jerk baits will also produce. When the bite slows switch to a worm, lizard or jig and fish any structure you can find. The fish are there, you may not catch 20 keepers in a day but you will catch fish and after all said and done you will be a better fisherman from the experience.... 

Have a good time and Good Luck.


----------



## Fish It Man (May 25, 2007)

That section of the Meldahl pool is one of the most productive places for bass in the river, I tourneyed that section for years and Bandit is right the fish are there. I would say that Eagle is the best creek or it was for me over the years and White Oak would fall next. Cover and structure is the key to river fishing, once you find it you will find the fish. Catching them is another story, white, silver, chartreuse and firetiger are good colors for a faster moving bait it but depends on the water clarity. If I was pitchin or flippin or worming my choice of color would be black, I know those colors work cause I cashed alot of checks using them. But the key words are cover and structure, find that and the fish won't be far from it.


----------

